
Show HN: SleekDB – A NoSQL Database - rakibtg
https://sleekdb.github.io/
======
rakibtg
Few more informations about SleekDB:

Light-weight, dependency free, only requires PHP to run.

It has a builtin caching layer.

Schema free JSON data storage that allows you to query on nested properties of
the JSON documents!

It supports multiple conditional comparisons, text search, sorting on multiple
properties, skip and limit on nested properties.

~~~
amatera
Looks more like a PHP JSON File writer and reader (with some extra stuff like
nested properties) then a NoSQL Database.

~~~
rakibtg
Hi, its indeed.

But somewhere i need to store the data, this could a flat-file or could be a
series of BSON files on disk.

For the purpose of this database and technology being used, JSON file seems to
work just fine. I hope you get the point.

